# presto supreme mason



## pickensbob (Feb 7, 2013)

got this to day, with some others and pine mason and knox mason, will post after cleaning them,  this is a square 1/2 gallon  presto supreme mason back on heel  has manufactured by owens illinois glass co, with original lid


----------



## pickensbob (Feb 7, 2013)

pic 2


----------



## pickensbob (Feb 7, 2013)

anyone know the value of presto supreme mason 1/2 gallon with original lid ?


----------



## deenodean (Feb 7, 2013)

$ 1 - 2 dollars


----------



## pickensbob (Feb 7, 2013)

thanxs deenodean, i got 13 altogether for 10 bucks


----------

